# Storage suggestion



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd been looking for a way to make better use of the space in our wardrobe.

I'd tried an IKEA hanging shelf thingy and while it helped, there was a lot of wasted space behind and beside, and the shelves were deep and narrow and you couldn't see what was at the back.

IKEA to the rescue again, and I bought an Antonius system - frame with 6 wire baskets that slide in. The fit is perfect - just fits in front to back, and leaves a little hanging space to the side.

I'd worried that the drawers might slide back and forwards against the van wall and the door - I tied up a strap at the back to protect the wall, and have one at the front too. But we always forget to tie that up and have had no problems so far, including on some pretty dodgy roads.

Must say I'm delighted with how useful they are - you can pull out the drawer to see what you're looking for, things aren't screwed into a corner, and you can keep things tidier.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Sounds very good, how about a photo, bigfrank3


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Is this the kind of thing you mean;

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S69877700


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

I did a similar thing with plastic draws in plastic frame. I used carpet tape to stick it to the side wall of the wardrobe. Great for undies and T shirts.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

mags52 said:


> I did a similar thing with plastic draws in plastic frame. I used carpet tape to stick it to the side wall of the wardrobe. Great for undies and T shirts.


Can you put some pics up mags.

Not bothered about the t-shirts, just the undies.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

"plastic draws"

Hi Mags, 

What is a draw? 

Sorry if I am a bit thick.

Drew


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

draws are what we called shreddies in RAF I think. It's wot wimin wear to keep their bits warm. :lol: bigfrank3


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Skiddies :lol:


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thought about doing this myself but haven't yet but more for the cupboard under the fridge. Thanks for the tip and 747 for the joke.


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

Ok - I meant drawers! Cheeky lot!
I can't put a photo up but here is a link to a similar things
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Strata-Stor...BYVO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295303719&sr=1-1

They fitted our wardrobe exactly.
Mags


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hezbez said:


> Is this the kind of thing you mean;
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S69877700


That's it exactly - except I used just the wire drawers - thought that was possibly just a little lighter. Though the whole thing isn't heavy at all.


----------

